# Going with the .40 SC.. suggestions on accessories?



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank you all for you comments on the other Thread

Do you have any opinions about accessories.. Do's or Don'ts

I am going to get a holster maybe a couple IWB - paddle - OWB

just wanting quailt stuff

thoughts on lasers and lights

Pictures and wisdom - are always welcomed and appreciated


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked into paddle holsters a while back for concealed carry. Unless U buy the very expensive ones (I think Kraemer makes a good one for over $100), they supposedly do not carry concealed very well. U are better off with a nice leather belt holster - like a Galco Fletch or Galco Concealable.

I wouldn't worry too much about lasers yet. Besides, unless U get the guiderod laser setup, any light or laser U attach to your gun will keep it from fitting into your holster. I suppose U could get a tac light for when it becomes your nightstand gun, but you'll have to remove it for carry use.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Adding to Shipwreck's comments about the lights, I haven't really been able to find any lights that will fit the very short rail on the XDsc. I think the only one that really fits is the Insight XML/X2 family.

Here's a link to some options... http://www.pistolgear.com/products.php?id=13


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

clem,,i put some of those mag extensions on the 10 round mags. for my wife's gun ....adds just enough for some place to put your pinky,, kinda angles down in the front,,, i think they help a lot... the original bottom of the mag slips off and these slip right back on.....hope this helps


ocharry


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Here are a couple other things I've "discovered" about my XDSC:

- I carry mine in a Highnoon Split Decision IWB and it hides away really well. I bought this holster as more of a "tide me over" until my other one arrives in a few more weeks. I'm really impressed by this holster and will keep using it!

- If you're planning on putting a short Hogue grip sleeve on your SC, you might want to think again. I put one on mine (it was a Pachmeyer???) and cut a notch out for the grip safety and it fit really well. However, it slid around waaaay too much and I knew if I ever tried shooting with it that it would probably be way too difficult. It could just be a difference between the two manufacturers because I do have a Hogue grip sleeve on my HK USPc and it fits really well.


----------



## Hiwbiwwy (Jan 19, 2007)

I carry mine in a Hume *H720 O.T.: 2 in 1 Open Top Paddle and Belt Slide*. It's kind of nice, you can remove the paddle and just use the belt slide if you'd like. It rides high and conceals ok. I like the feel of the Pachmayr sleeve. I didn't see any need to trim it. Seems to fit ok. Sometimes after shooting awhile it will ride up in the back though. Easily adjusted. The XML light rocks. Its nice and bright, takes a lithium battery, and fits my XD45 as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking gun :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking rig you got there Hiwbiwwy.


----------



## Hiwbiwwy (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

